# anyone hatch baby shrimps from eggs?



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So one of my shrimps died this am  (think she got harassed too much from exhuberant males) and I took her out right away, took out the eggs and put them in a little net bag and hung it under the spray bar to keep it circulated.

Has anyone here had any luck with hatching babies from eggs?
I know a few in the US have and will go look at what they did, but wondered
if anyone here managed this and how they did it?


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> So one of my shrimps died this am  (think she got harassed too much from exhuberant males) and I took her out right away, took out the eggs and put them in a little net bag and hung it under the spray bar to keep it circulated.
> 
> Has anyone here had any luck with hatching babies from eggs?
> I know a few in the US have and will go look at what they did, but wondered
> if anyone here managed this and how they did it?


I've had females molt while berried and I've hatched them the same way you've described. I believe you can also hang it above a sponge filter or anything that will keep water circulating around them.


----------



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=325690

Little bit of insight from this thread.

This guy was doing an experiment with some eggs. He removed them from the female when she was first berried. Stored them in test tubes in a drawer only swirling the water/changing the water once every few days or so. All his eggs hatched in the manner.

I've tried hatching eggs the way you've described and I didn't have any luck. Wish you more luck than I had.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I read that....wonder why it worked better than the circulation?
He just used DS and the tank water and changed some out every couple of days, not doing anything else. 

Im going to do an experiment....Ive hatched baby angels from eggs by adding an airstone to the breeder box, alder cone for anti-biotic properties (helps keep fungus at bay) and meth blue, and they all hatched and grew up to 2 weeks old in the box.

We'll see if it works on shrimps.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK checked the eggs this am, and so far NO white ones....all are still dark.
Im hoping this is a good sign.

Got berried CRS in another breeder box too, so IF these eggs hatch out I can move all the new babies in to a bigger box for a few weeks.

Im also hatching baby German Blue Rams in another breeder box doing the same thing, so feel like Ive got a nursery going on here


----------

